# Happiness is …



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

performing switching moves while sitting in a lawn chair using 2 transmitters to control the engine, throw the switches (AirWire) and uncouple the 4 Bay Hopper (Kadee).

























































And if it’s too hot outside, I can always move inside.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that the height of laziness or the epitome of having full control???????









Very nicely done, Jim... You can run the outdoor layout just as you can the indoor....

Great job..


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Hapiness is if someone would integrate all that into a single controller and system that didn't have the cheap feel of a garage door opener.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice layout btw. How well are your switches standing up to wather? I am assuming by your post the outdoor ones are powered for remote operation as well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding Jim!







Now is this cool or what??!!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By josephunh on 13 Jun 2013 12:59 PM 
Nice layout btw. How well are your switches standing up to wather? I am assuming by your post the outdoor ones are powered for remote operation as well. 

The switches are only affected by uv rays, I get about 15 years on the ties. The air cylinders are maintenance free. Yes, both the outdoor and indoor switches are activated by AirWire controls.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be doing it all from a single wireless control. NCE DCC, and even an iPhone / Android / laptop 

I have wireless remote on my air powered switches too. 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Used to be DCC, but I've seen the light. Just kidding Greg. My first switching layout that I had at the first HAGRS, was DCC with Kadee uncoupling magnets, but when AirWire introduced their Linker/Activator that could be battery powered, I knew I could save Dave the $75 electrical hookup fee at future shows. The outdoor Linker/Activator is electrically powered only because I needed electricity for the air compressor anyway.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jim 
I could be doing it also, but i'm not so real nice and I really like you grain silos also. 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought 1:1 elec switches was only on mainlines?? And humans uncoupled cars?? 
Good job Jim.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

His switches are air power... he uses an electronic solenoid to control the air. 

Jim, you really are still DCC, in a way even purer than others since your hand held transmits DCC over the air. 

Jim, what voltage solenoids are you using, and about what current do they draw? 

Are they Clippard? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 2 of the orginal pneumatic valves are from Del-Aire and are rated 3 to 24 volts and approximately 500 Milliamps current draw per the Del-Aire literature. the one with the yellow cap is a Clippard ET-3-12-L, rated 12 volts and power consumption of .67 watts. Had to replace one of the original valves after 12 years. I'm powering the Linker at 18 volts. If I remember correctly, the 12 volt rating is minimum with a 24 volt max limit.


----------

